# Luckiest Shot - Please Share



## mackguyver (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm sure if I ever visit Loch Ness, the Monster will appear when I have a fisheye lens on my camera. Okay in all seriousness, I frequently have the wrong lens on my camera, or sadly, both cameras, but every now and then, I get lucky and it all comes together. 

I was leaving St. Marks NWR here in Florida one morning, when I saw something cross the road. I raced up to where I thought I saw it and jumped out of my car. After walking up and down the road for several minutes, I found what I was looking for - one of their elusive bobcats. I say elusive because everyone else seems to see them, but this is the only one I've seen in 5 years of going there at least 2-3 times a month. I was very fortunate to have my 400 f/5.6 on my camera and grabbed the shot below. It was a tough shot because of the briars and I had to manual focus, without IS, but I was pretty pleased with the end result:


----------



## Eldar (Oct 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm sure if I ever visit Loch Ness, the Monster will appear when I have a fisheye lens on my camera. Okay in all seriousness, I frequently have the wrong lens on my camera, or sadly, both cameras, but every now and then, I get lucky and it all comes together.
> 
> I was leaving St. Marks NWR here in Florida one morning, when I saw something cross the road. I raced up to where I thought I saw it and jumped out of my car. After walking up and down the road for several minutes, I found what I was looking for - one of their elusive bobcats. I say elusive because everyone else seems to see them, but this is the only one I've seen in 5 years of going there at least 2-3 times a month. I was very fortunate to have my 400 f/5.6 on my camera and grabbed the shot below. It was a tough shot because of the briars and I had to manual focus, without IS, but I was pretty pleased with the end result:


Superb capture, in every regard! One of those is fuel for months of patience


----------



## surapon (Oct 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm sure if I ever visit Loch Ness, the Monster will appear when I have a fisheye lens on my camera. Okay in all seriousness, I frequently have the wrong lens on my camera, or sadly, both cameras, but every now and then, I get lucky and it all comes together.
> 
> I was leaving St. Marks NWR here in Florida one morning, when I saw something cross the road. I raced up to where I thought I saw it and jumped out of my car. After walking up and down the road for several minutes, I found what I was looking for - one of their elusive bobcats. I say elusive because everyone else seems to see them, but this is the only one I've seen in 5 years of going there at least 2-3 times a month. I was very fortunate to have my 400 f/5.6 on my camera and grabbed the shot below. It was a tough shot because of the briars and I had to manual focus, without IS, but I was pretty pleased with the end result:



Wow, Great Photo, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. mackguyver.
I just post, my Strange/ Lucky Photos here, But, I forget to see , this post in "Animal Kingdom". Yes, I already delete my post.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 16, 2013)

Eldar & Surapon,

Thank you both for your nice comments and maybe I should have posted this another forum, but I didn't see a "Photos of Anything" forum


----------



## Eldar (Oct 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar & Surapon,
> 
> Thank you both for your nice comments and maybe I should have posted this another forum, but I didn't see a "Photos of Anything" forum


It´s certainly a good argument for those thinking of buying the 400 f5.6, so I suggest you duplicate it on the Lens Gallery section. It deserves to be seen.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 16, 2013)

Eldar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar & Surapon,
> ...


Thanks again for your kind words and will do.


----------



## seamonster (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe not my luckiest shot but I was on the ferry to the statue of liberty and saw it approaching fast so no time to compose through the viewfinder. I just held the camera at arms length and just eyeballed the center point confirming, panned with its flight path and shot. Oh and before all y'all that are going to be posting crazy stuff with crazy expensive super teles, this was shot with a 40mm pancake on a 60D.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 16, 2013)

seamonster said:


> Maybe not my luckiest shot but I was on the ferry to the statue of liberty and saw it approaching fast so no time to compose through the viewfinder. I just held the camera at arms length and just eyeballed the center point confirming, panned with its flight path and shot. Oh and before all y'all that are going to be posting crazy stuff with crazy expensive super teles, this was shot with a 40mm pancake on a 60D.


Great shot - the wispy cloud, backlighting, and head turn give it a lot of drama. And wow, with the 40mm? I just picked one up and can't imagine shooting fast moving subjects with one, but obviously your shot proves it's definitely possible.


----------



## rcarca (Oct 16, 2013)

My daughter coming off the stage at Buckingham Palace after the Coronation concert this summer, she was coming down, the smoke and light was there and I turned at the right moment (I think!)




2Y2A5866-32.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5DMkiii, 24-105mm @ 105mm, ISO 4000, 1/400, f5.0

Richard


----------



## tolusina (Oct 16, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm sure if I ever visit Loch Ness, the Monster will appear when I have a fisheye lens on my camera. Okay in all seriousness, I frequently have the wrong lens on my camera, or sadly, both cameras, but every now and then, I get lucky and it all comes together.
> 
> I was leaving St. Marks NWR here in Florida one morning, when I saw something cross the road. I raced up to where I thought I saw it and jumped out of my car. After walking up and down the road for several minutes, I found what I was looking for - one of their elusive bobcats. I say elusive because everyone else seems to see them, but this is the only one I've seen in 5 years of going there at least 2-3 times a month. I was very fortunate to have my 400 f/5.6 on my camera and grabbed the shot below. It was a tough shot because of the briars and I had to manual focus, without IS, but I was pretty pleased with the end result:


Sorry, there was no luck involved. 
That photo is the result of your persistence and skill. Excellent work!


----------



## surapon (Oct 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
This was my first time to go to the state park, in the mid of Winter, Where the Canadian Geese come from North pole to stay in the state park/ Wildlife Sanctuary in North Carolina---Yes My first shots of Real Wild Lifes by my New Toy Canon EF. 800 MM F/ 4.0 L IS USM. ( in Dec. 2011).
Yes, The Lucky shots too, Because From the Camera to the Geese rest area = 1/4 Mile, No, We can not walk to get Closer---Ha, Ha, Ha, The 4-5 Park Rangers not let us go in the Field, Just stand on the Gravel Road, Or Pay the Fine/ Ticket = $ 100 US Dollars---Ha, Ha, Ha.
I just keep on shooting, and hope to get some good Photos.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
This was my first time to go to the state park, in the mid of Winter, Where the Canadian Geese come from North pole to stay in the state park/ Wildlife Sanctuary in North Carolina---Yes My first shots of Real Wild Lifes by my New Toy Canon EF. 800 MM F/ 4.0 L IS USM. ( in Dec. 2011).


----------



## surapon (Oct 16, 2013)

rcarca said:


> My daughter coming off the stage at Buckingham Palace after the Coronation concert this summer, she was coming down, the smoke and light was there and I turned at the right moment (I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Perfected Shot .
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 16, 2013)

Ha, Ha, Ha---- Our Friend post the great Photo of the Beautiful Lady at the right moment, at the right time and the right place.
May, I post the Photos too---Not Wild Lifes, But the People.
Just the strange Pictures.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 16, 2013)

The morning of the shuttle Endeavor's final flight I woke early, way to early. Four in the morning early, a friend and I hiked out to a site in a nature preserve to prepare for an open frame fly over. Listening on the radio the flight was being temp delayed for fog cover in the bay area. Soon swarmed with biting flies we decided to retreat to the cars and the nearby golf course to see what was happening. An hour later back at the café sipping a coffee it was reported the fog was lifting and soon the shuttle was on it's way. There was no way we were heading back out so I staked out a "just outside the car door" shot. We were parked just out side Moffet Field near the golf course. As the shuttle neared I realized that had we been at the original position I would have had a nice shot of the underside of a 747. I considered that a pretty lucky shot.




The Shuttle Endeavor's Final Flight  by David.K.M, on SmugMug


----------

